# New Introduction!!



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Taurus is going to introduce their first 1911! It'll be chambered in .45 ACP (Duh) and will have all kinds of goodies. Here's a pic:










(Note: Everything in the picture comes standard on that model!)

Their web site says it will be available 4th quarter, and the MSRP is $619.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

if nothing else, it will be interesting to see how they turn out compared to something like a springfield


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

It may be just my experience, but I haven't yet seen a Taurus that wasn't built well and functioned dependably. It might be time for a full size 1911. That one looks darned good! Burl


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Beautiful gun, but I never much cared for two-tone finishes. The duller finish on the slide kinda turns me off. Are they gonna put out a stainless? Slap a pair of rosewood grips on that and you're set. Even better, matte black with soft black grips. Nice and utilitarian.

Although, in a perfect world, we'd all be able to afford a Detonics Streetmaster or Combatmaster.


----------

